# Missing Hog Choker ...



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

*BPTrinectes Maculatus*​ 
I got my hog choker about 3 months ago.
*aka freshwater flounder* (not a flounder though)​ 
Up until about 3 weeks ago, I could always easily find him.
Even when he played in the sand, it was easy to spot him.
He's still about 1" - 1.5" I'd say.​ 
Now, I haven't seen him in about 3 weeks.
I never see him on the glass or hanging out in the bloodworm feeder like I used to.
I've searched what sand I can see with my eyes and no luck.​ 
Is it possible he has become nocturnal and a great hider?
Perhaps as they age they turn nocturnal or something?
Or, is it more likely my puffers ate him?
I would assume I'd see some pieces of sole, but never did.
Also, they completely ignored the lil guy.
They have never shown any aggression to any fish, even each other.​ 
I'm starting to get worried for the lil guy, but not ready to rip all the decor out just yet.​ 
What are your thoughts folks?​


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Well you would think you would find remains maybe if the other fish ate him or got hurt somehow, but thats debatable. Theres no doubt they can be great hiders, so chances are, you just are not seeing him. If worse comes to worse just start pulling stuff out of your tank until you find him if your really worried. 

Also something to add, just because you never see them fight, doesnt mean they dont, I imagine you maybe watch for no more than 2 hours a day, so they would have at least 22 hours a day to fight with each other.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Check around the tank too, hopefully he's not dried up near it. Let us know if you find him!


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

snyderguy said:


> Check around the tank too, hopefully he's not dried up near it. Let us know if you find him!


These guys can jump? UGH


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

AquariumTech said:


> Well you would think you would find remains maybe if the other fish ate him or got hurt somehow, but thats debatable. Theres no doubt they can be great hiders, so chances are, you just are not seeing him. If worse comes to worse just start pulling stuff out of your tank until you find him if your really worried.
> 
> Also something to add, just because you never see them fight, doesnt mean they dont, I imagine you maybe watch for no more than 2 hours a day, so they would have at least 22 hours a day to fight with each other.


Actually I only sleep 2 hours a day and stare at them the other 22. I even poop in my room 

But .. yeah good point hehe.

I'll be installing some leds for moon lighting within the next few days.
Maybe I'll catch a glimpse at him 

If I still don't see him after a week or so, I'll start removing some decor and letcha know if I find him.


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Any fish can jump.

Look all around the aquarium, take out decor and sift through the sand and see if you find them.

Good luck


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

when you open the lid, give the air above the water a good sniff. If it smells bad, start digging for the corpse.


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

I finally gave up finding the Hog Choker after removing all the decor and sifting through the sand with my fingers. I never found him. I could only assume he died or was eaten, etc.

Today I brought home a new Hog Choker to replace him.
Well, about an hour after I added the new guy ... guess what I saw ...










You might have to look very close. I know it's a bit blury. But, this is the best pic I could get for some reason.
The old guy is a lil bit bigger then the new guy. But, it appears he wanted to say welcome.
But, sure enough ... he's still alive. Man these guys can hide.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Haha! That's funny, good thing you found him though!


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

good stuff man, they are a lot smaller than I thought


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They get much bigger. They grow wild here in south Alabama, and they can get eatin' size, over six inches.

Anyway, YAY! I love a happy ending.


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

they usually grow to 3-4" in an aquarium. But, they can get bigger with enough food & space. They definetly get bigger in the wild. These guys are just babies. I'd say they're about 1" or so at the moment


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sometimes fish do things like that just to bother you. Still, I'm glad it showed up!


----------

